# Frabill replacement canvas



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can buy a replacement canvas for a Frabill speed shack cub? Friends of ours has one that mice got a hold of.
Thanks


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Straight from the manufacturer


----------

